# Fifty year old recurves.



## 6506gary (Jul 30, 2015)

I started shooting in 1960 using Staghorn, Fasco, and Bear recurves. I still have a few of the Bear bows and even though I am working on 70, I am thinking about getting away from my compound bows and shoot the recurves once in a while. My question is, are the recurves of today any better than the recurves of years gone way past? My recurve bows do not show much sign of wear and string up like they should, pull like they should, and shoot like they should. My only concern is that I have had recurves and compounds literaly explode at full draw and since I have experienced that, it is not part of my bucket list again. So should I go for broke or stick with the wheels and cable contraption? Thanks, Gary


----------



## George D. Stout (May 11, 2005)

in over 50 years of shooting....I have only had one recurve bow break, and that was in the early 1980's. I pretty much only shoot old bows, and they will last as long as most new bows. The only trouble you may have is is one was stored improperly....dry..hot area for a long time. I have bows from the 1940's I still shoot and use fastflight string on them. I'll be 70 in January and don't see much need to shoot any machines either. Last confound bow I shot was in 1980. Just get them out, check them over and shoot them. You are likely to break one of those machine gizmos before an old recurve.


----------



## rickstix (Nov 11, 2009)

Closing in on 68 myself...which means Christmas will be 60 years of stick bow shooting. I have many 50 year old bows and no reservation with shooting them. Even new bows are not immune to failure...so one needs to appreciate this is a shooting sport and all equipment should be inspected often...not just when there's a suspect sound or some aberrant behavior. 

I've had bows and arrows break...but as unfortunate as those occurrences may be, I doubt my level of awareness would be where it is otherwise. Never had a compound...but I suppose it could become an option if I start to experience failure, myself. Best of Luck with your decisions. Enjoy, Rick.


----------



## Nekekal (Dec 25, 2012)

I have old bows. Some really old, some newer. I have not been shooting very long, but old bows are cheap and available. I have bows made in 1951 to about 1970 or so. I consider the ones made in the 70's to be the new ones.

I did have my favorite bow that was made in 1958 break. It broke right in the middle of the handle without warning. It seemed to be a flaw in the wood and a poor design. Considering that it was 56 years old, it did pretty well. It just didn't have quite enough wood in the grip area and a long unseen crack.

I wonder if new bows are better too. I think the next one I buy will be new.


----------



## tnbn75 (Aug 3, 2015)

define better? if you mean better cast and more consistent at longer ranges. i personally think so. under 50 yards i don't think it matters much.


----------



## redribbon (Feb 19, 2015)

Today's arrows might make your older recurves shoot better than ever before.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

I have been shooting since 1959 & also started on a Staghorn bow as they were MFG. only 30 miles from me & at 1 time in the late 60's my wife & I shot for them. I have never had a recurve brake on me & only 1 compound in the 70's that had a s-hook brake so in 56+ years & a lot of shooting been pretty lucky. I think that the arrows are why the bows are better now & if you shoot the newer arrows in the old bows they also will preform better. The biggest advantage to the newer bows is the small grips they have com paired to the old bows. Any body have any old Staghorn bows laying around that you would consider selling please PM me.


----------



## George D. Stout (May 11, 2005)

There are plenty of quality arrows nowadays, but nothing that boggles the mind. The biggest difference, by far, is new low stretch string material. That said, I use it on my old bows and they will compete with any around today. And by the way, when it comes to long range shooting, folks shooting traditional bows aren't really shooting better scores than they did in the 70's. The biggest advantage to target archers is likely the ILF system and low stretch strings combined. As for accuracy with the old standby aluminum arrows, you can't do better than perfect field rounds....and many were shot with aluminum arrows.


----------



## 6506gary (Jul 30, 2015)

Thanks for all your responses. I pretty much agree with everything said. Gary


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

I prefer shooting my older bows then my new Hoyt Buffalo.
I still hunt with my 1555 Ben Pearson #304 T/D longbow.
My Bear and Browning recurves are all early 70's bows and still shoot fantastic.


----------



## Eagle_13 (Oct 9, 2013)

I have three older bows in my possession at the moment. 
1) is a Dutch Brand (Rainbow) from somewhere in the 1960's. I have not been able to get a more accurate date. 
2) is a Black Widow that has a shipping date of 28 / 02 / 1969. And I shot that for the first time tonight. It is wonderful. Just good. And that even at the incredibly high poundage of 23#.

So what is better? I love the older bows when it comes to looks. Especially compared to most metal risers. And they still shoot and perform great.


----------



## George D. Stout (May 11, 2005)

This is my hunting bow this year. A 1967 Wing Thunderbird like the one I took my first buck with 43 years ago. It's 52" and 52#, and the poundage on the bow is confirmed by checking on a scale. Didn't lose a pound in 48 years and it has been used a lot. It shoots great of course since it is a Bob Lee Wing.  The other bow is a 1955 Herter's Unico, 64" 52#, and has woven glass. Still shoots great and is still 52#.


----------



## Archer Mech (Sep 7, 2014)

George D. Stout said:


> View attachment 2670090
> 
> 
> This is my hunting bow this year. A 1967 Wing Thunderbird like the one I took my first buck with 43 years ago. It's 52" and 52#, and the poundage on the bow is confirmed by checking on a scale. Didn't lose a pound in 48 years and it has been used a lot. It shoots great of course since it is a Bob Lee Wing.  The other bow is a 1955 Herter's Unico, 64" 52#, and has woven glass. Still shoots great and is still 52#.


Cool! You should be able to tell I'm in full agreement...

Rich


----------



## sprinke (Jul 9, 2015)

George D. Stout said:


> Last confound bow I shot was in 1980.


Freudian slip or intentional wordplay? :wink:
those confounded compound bows ...


----------



## neotoxo54 (Feb 23, 2020)

I just call them contraptions. Back in the day of round-wheelers I had a couple, even built one for N.F.A.A Unlimited class competition from a Pearson 2300 riser! American Archery limbs & Hoyt wheels & harness. Back then there were fewer points of failure as compared to the complex contraptions of today. I went to trad-only in the mid ‘80s & haven’t looked back since. Still have the mid-60s Bear Zebrawood Tigercat & Grizzly my Father bought for us. Also have a mid-50s Bear Grizz with the large brush tips & it still shoots very well but it is more for looking nowadays.


----------



## aluminated (Oct 10, 2017)

Most of my recurves have been older than me, so more than 50 years old.

I’ve only had one bow blow up on me. It was two years old.


----------



## Oryguncannaseur (Jan 12, 2020)

It's basically like owning a classic 67 chevy Camaro or a 65 ford shelby. They never go out of style and properly tuned, will match anything out there today. Take care of them, they'll shoot a million arrows. Bang em on stuff, yeah they'll eventually break. That old glass needs to be respected. 
I now have over a dozen 40-50yr old vintage bear, hoyt, wing, herters etc etc recurves and longbows. I will happily pick up and shoot these anyday over a modern bow.


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

this thread is 5yrs old guys lol


----------



## stikbow208 (Dec 15, 2013)

Ever notice how many newbies dig up old threads to up their post count?


----------



## BigBullDreamer (Mar 9, 2017)

Nice looking bow!


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

and nobody reads lol


----------



## kadbow (Feb 24, 2019)

Well he is shooting 55 year old bows now. I still hunt with my 59’ and two 63’ kodiaks.


----------



## Micktom (Mar 19, 2013)

I have a bear super grizzly with the markings of 1953 on it that I bought from a friend of mine 34 years ago. It’s spent it’s entire lifespan thus far under the bed, little dusty but in great shape. Doubt I’ll ever use it probably just pass it along someday. They were made to last back then I suppose.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Brad Lehmann (Sep 4, 2010)

Since we're here, might as well add one to my post count too. The old posts are good reading and sometimes good for research. I let them lie dormant unless there is some really pertinent information in them that is as good today as when they were written. Now, the fun thing to do is to go back into the classifieds several years and find a bow that that was never marked as sold and bring it back up. Find one that is really a sought after bow so lots of guys get excited and jump in without bothering to read the date.


----------

